#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Media Library - Best movie stunt ever ---  South Indian style!

## FaaDoO-Engineer

*Best movie stunt ever ---  South Indian style!*
(click here to watch and comment)



*Best movie stunt ever ---  South Indian style!* (0 min 15 sec)
Uploaded on 3rd January 2011 at 02:21 PM by FaaDoO-Engineer
Stunts/Miracles Videos - YouTube

This is probably the most insane movie stunt ever captured on video, and naturally its a Telugu (south indian)movie which are well known for over-the-top and law-of-physics-defying stunts..

*Tags:* bollywood stunts

*Best movie stunt ever ---  South Indian style!*
(click here to watch and comment)






  Similar Threads: Media Library - The most stupid man in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Media Library - Typical Funny Indian Dances Media Library - Top 25 Catches of All Time Media Library - 6 sixes by gibbs Media Library - Ep #1 - Top 10 Sleeping Positions

----------

